
SwayDating sends out email spam, reveals their database password - jonmarkgo
https://twitter.com/bos31337/status/451429219881324544
======
sontek
I'm not sure whats the actual app is but it told me that someone at my 1-man
start-up had a crush on me.... They are definitely scanning linkedin and
sending out spam.

The unsubscribe link didn't work either.

------
gerrys0
This explanation fits better:
[https://twitter.com/f_bernier/status/451448780999499777](https://twitter.com/f_bernier/status/451448780999499777)

------
thrillgore
I got one of these emails despite having never used the service. I'm starting
to think all these hookup dating apps aren't worth it.

